# Leisure Battery draining Vehicle Battery



## dmac74 (Apr 10, 2010)

I have just bought a self build motorhome (N Reg Iveco van)

When i got it the zig unit showed a green light to show the leisure batteries had a charge and the appliances, hot air, and lights worked.

Left it for a few days and now the van wont start (No lights on the dashboard) and the light is red on the zig unit.

Is it possible for something to be draining the leisure batteries which in turn is draining the vehicle battery.

The zig unit was off and set to touring which I think means that the leisure batteries are charged whilst driving.

All three batteries were replaced earlier this year.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Is the main switch on the Zig panel a rocker switch which can be set either to vehicle (up) or hab battery (down) and also can be left in the central position where the panel is switched off?

If so, what position was it in when you left it?

Do you have a red light for both vehicle and hab battery positions?

JohnW


----------



## dmac74 (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is a link to the one I have http://www.caravantech-shop.co.uk/p...ery-chargers-zig-panels/zig-cf8-charging-unit

The panel is either on or off, you can also select if touring (Charge whilst driving) or onsite (Charge via ehu)


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

This panel is different from the one fitted in my van but looking at the instructions on the 'net it would appear that if you select the 'touring' option then you are using the vehicle battery for powering the hab 12v. Is this what you have done? When stationary you should have the 'on-site' position selected so that you are running off the hab battery.

I notice that the instructions say that you can run off the 'touring' position first and leave your auxiliary battery charged but this is bad practice as you will not be able to start the vehicle if you flatten the vehicle battery.

If you do not have the instructions they are available here:

http://www.club80-90.co.uk/pages/downloads/docs/zig-cf8.pdf

JohnW


----------



## dmac74 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the link.  

My zig booklet does not have section 5 'Selection of 12 Volt source' which is the cause of my problems.


----------

